# If noone makes any money, why are you all here?



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I am new here, but I constantly see people say how little they are making, how their per hour is negative or less than flipping burgers. Why are you here? Why keep driving? Are you really not making anything or just pretending you're not making anything to be part of the conversation? Are you one of those people that continues to do something that is bad for you even when it is made clear it is bad for you?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

A lot of people you only see for a short while.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> less than flipping burgers


Some people think it's beneath them to flip burgers so they set themselves below the people flipping burgers. 

There is a whole range of reasons why people are here but the most pathetic are the underemployed cab drivers thinking that uber will go away if they are constantly posting in this forum.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

You mostly see people venting on here. The successful ones, or at least happy with what they make, don't have reasons to post here much. When they do, they get flammed and then stayed away...I'm on here for information sharing, mostly.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I no longer make any money. I live in a mid-sized market and there simply aren't that many rides to go around for the amount of drivers that have been added since 2014. I quit my regular job like an idiot when things were going well. It's hard to get back into the regular job market making what I had been making with my skills. Like the poster above said, it makes a good place to vent. There are no real-life humans in the field to have any contact with.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

There are a lot of bitter ex cabbies and chauffeurs here that remember the good ole days of the transportation industry before Uber.

To hear them tell it, Uber is the worst thing that ever happened to man kind and Uber drivers are a short second. To them Uber has ruined their world and Uber drivers are the tools by which the damage is done.

It gets old as they hijack every thread to vomit their anti-Uber propaganda everywhere regardless of the actual thread topic. It makes coming here for information and to share positive things about your experience with Uber a challenge. And you are correct, most don't even drive for Uber, so what would be their motivations for posting, other than to scare people away from driving for them?


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I am new here, but I constantly see people say how little they are making, how their per hour is negative or less than flipping burgers. Why are you here? Why keep driving? Are you really not making anything or just pretending you're not making anything to be part of the conversation? Are you one of those people that continues to do something that is bad for you even when it is made clear it is bad for you?


Unless you are really good at surge only driving, or a hot girl who is killing the tips, you probably aren't making any money driving for Uber. You want to know why people would keep driving, especially knowing that it is at a financial loss, and it is a reasonable question. The answer is simple, we have bills to pay. The McDonalds job really does pay better, but it requires applying, interviewing, and scheduling just like the real jobs we are applying for. The flexibility is one of the major reasons that drivers keep going while losing money. Also, the financial loss has a slight delay. Many of us are just trying to buy time with Uber. Hopefully we will be out of the crunch when the transmission goes. Finally, while driving for Uber is a net loss for most drivers at current rates it is still a lot of fun.

Why am I here on the forum? I enjoy talking and reading about Uber. I have had a great time driving and I feel like I have a connection with other drivers. This is the proverbial water cooler.

Why keep driving? We all quit after a while if we aren't one of the exceptional drivers. Also there are a lot of us who only do it part time. A part time driver won't usually make a profit from Uber but they can make some extra money and reduce their taxable income which is a nice bonus. Part timers also aren't exposed to the same level of risk from rate cuts and mechanical problems.

Are we really not making anything? Nope. We get paid but few of us profit.

Do we continue to do things we know are bad for us? Yes, pizza and doughnuts are my weaknesses. Some of us drive for Uber without an exit plan, and some of us smoke cigarettes. Some of us are fat and some are procrastinators.


----------



## thelof (Apr 24, 2016)

Mountainsoloist said:


> Unless you are really good at surge only driving, or a hot girl who is killing the tips, you probably aren't making any money driving for Uber. You want to know why people would keep driving, especially knowing that it is at a financial loss, and it is a reasonable question. The answer is simple, we have bills to pay. The McDonalds job really does pay better, but it requires applying, interviewing, and scheduling just like the real jobs we are applying for. The flexibility is one of the major reasons that drivers keep going while losing money. Also, the financial loss has a slight delay. Many of us are just trying to buy time with Uber. Hopefully we will be out of the crunch when the transmission goes. Finally, while driving for Uber is a net loss for most drivers at current rates it is still a lot of fun.
> 
> Why am I here on the forum? I enjoy talking and reading about Uber. I have had a great time driving and I feel like I have a connection with other drivers. This is the proverbial water cooler.
> 
> ...


I know my brother drives part time due to the flexibility, and like a lot of other people he barely make any money from it. He does enjoy meeting people and getting out of the house as an added bonus however. So in some respect, Uber is not always about making money for some people but about experiencing something different from what they were doing before or just like you said buying some time till something else comes along.


----------



## Johnny G. (May 5, 2016)

Lol my thoughts exactly!! It seems different areas are worse then others but on the whole its pretty good money. In Phoenix we have events all year round as well as a large population so its easy to make 100-200 a day. I currently drive from 8pm-1 am then 5am-around 9 or 10 am and generally make around $100 per shift before tips


Ubernic said:


> I am new here, but I constantly see people say how little they are making, how their per hour is negative or less than flipping burgers. Why are you here? Why keep driving? Are you really not making anything or just pretending you're not making anything to be part of the conversation? Are you one of those people that continues to do something that is bad for you even when it is made clear it is bad for you?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Mountainsoloist said:


> Unless you are really good at surge only driving, or a hot girl who is killing the tips, you probably aren't making any money driving for Uber.


I guess markets are different, I am in so cal and X drivers seem really busy all the time. The girl who referred me drives X and is able to make a profit. I only drive X from time to time and on the car I have I definitely would lose money on X, but in a good gas mileage car I could see people killing it on X. I guess California is one of the more fortunate markets.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

i still drop by to help people from re-inventing the wheel. it's been a futile effort.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I guess markets are different, I am in so cal and X drivers seem really busy all the time. The girl who referred me drives X and is able to make a profit. I only drive X from time to time and on the car I have I definitely would lose money on X, but in a good gas mileage car I could see people killing it on X. I guess California is one of the more fortunate markets.


True, the SoCal incentives have been pretty good lately, but it is only a matter of time before they find their maximum profit strategy for the market. Ultimately Uber's goal (corporate profit) is directly opposed to the driver's goal (personal profit). That doesn't mean it's a bust for all drivers, but most are finding it to be the case.


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

for me it is part time, but I have only drove once in the past 6 weeks as the weather has been nice and I house projects to do on the weekends which were the only days I would drive. I don't care about an hourly rate, I just looked at how much I pocketed for 6-8 hrs total, less my gas exp, usually $50-$75. I track my miles, and using the IRS standard I drive for a loss which helps offset taxes on my real job. My car is paid off and has 200K miles, so I don't care about running it into the ground. I usually only put 50-100 miles a week when driving, mostly downtown Providence. I drive rather than get a PT job because I don't need another boss or want another schedule telling me when to work, but like having a little spare cash to pay down some bills or by myself a toy.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> There are a lot of bitter ex cabbies and chauffeurs here that remember the good ole days of the transportation industry before Uber.
> 
> To hear them tell it, Uber is the worst thing that ever happened to man kind and Uber drivers are a short second. To them Uber has ruined their world and Uber drivers are the tools by which the damage is done.
> 
> It gets old as they hijack every thread to vomit their anti-Uber propaganda everywhere regardless of the actual thread topic. It makes coming here for information and to share positive things about your experience with Uber a challenge. And you are correct, most don't even drive for Uber, so what would be their motivations for posting, other than to scare people away from driving for them?


Uberx is the worst thing to happen to uber drivers. Uber is a taxi/cab. If it swims like a duck, quacks like a duck, it is a duck.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uberx is the worst thing to happen to uber drivers. Uber is a taxi/cab. If it swims like a duck, quacks like a duck, it is a duck.


Well, we see which category you fit into.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Sure sounds like an underemployed cabbie.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

For the love of the job, because "work" is a four letter word.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

NuberUber said:


> There are a lot of bitter ex cabbies and chauffeurs here that remember the good ole days of the transportation industry before Uber.
> 
> To hear them tell it, Uber is the worst thing that ever happened to man kind and Uber drivers are a short second. To them Uber has ruined their world and Uber drivers are the tools by which the damage is done.
> 
> It gets old as they hijack every thread to vomit their anti-Uber propaganda everywhere regardless of the actual thread topic. It makes coming here for information and to share positive things about your experience with Uber a challenge. And you are correct, most don't even drive for Uber, so what would be their motivations for posting, other than to scare people away from driving for them?


Pay statements are a morale booster
To new members

You should pump them up champ


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

NVM NuberUber

LMAO!!!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

This forum is a good place to vent and pass time while waiting for next trip. I like to watch newbies come here and say I had a great week. I love this job kind of stuff. Then a couple months later their tone changes. When you have no cap on the number of driver there will never be good business for drivers. You'll need to learn how to play the uber games to survive.


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

Ubernic said:


> I am new here, but I constantly see people say how little they are making, how their per hour is negative or less than flipping burgers. Why are you here? Why keep driving? Are you really not making anything or just pretending you're not making anything to be part of the conversation? Are you one of those people that continues to do something that is bad for you even when it is made clear it is bad for you?


I drove for Uber when they first came to my city (Phoenix) and actually did very well. I'd drive about 7-8 hours/night and never made less than $200/night. A good weekend night, I could absolutely count on making $250 - $300.
Fast forward about one year and the same 7-8 hours/night would gross me MAYBE $120 tops. I find the reasons are:

1) More drivers. Obviously as more drivers hop on, the pie is cut
2) Cut earnings. It was almost a "slow boil" as I can't say exactly when or how or what they were, but I kept making less per trip (similar length trip)

I recently read an article that said the average Uber driver has been driving for less than 6 months. That means a lot of people use it until they realize there's just really no money in it.

So why am I here? I keep checking in, hoping things change because I do miss the money, and to be honest, I actually enjoyed doing it (90% of the time anyway).


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

volksie said:


> UberSelect demand has declined & has become over saturated, X & pool rides just flat out suck, & XL feels like a thing of the past.
> The real question is "WHY ARE YOU HERE" noob? Are you a 25%'er? I predict we'll all be 25%'ers soon....... Please correct your spelling of "No One" in the title.
> 
> PS. Smart drivers net about $1.20 per mile, on rare days $1.60. Are you smart or are you here for the hourly wage concept?


Wake up on the wrong side of the bed there? No need to be a jerk buddy.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

ValleyUber! said:


> So why am I here? I keep checking in, hoping things change because I do miss the money, and to be honest, I actually enjoyed doing it (90% of the time anyway).


So true, and well said. Throughout my life, I never had a moment where I thought "hmm, being a taxi or limo driver would be fun..." Then Uber came out and I realized it is hard to beat a job that pays really well and consists entirely of driving around and talking to people. I like all of those things, and I thought being a smartphone taxi driver was a blast.

Your earnings were characteristic of Uber early in my market too. $80 per hour was no problem when the town was hopping, and the weekends were easily good for $500. I really did learn my way around town, and I got to talk to a lot of cool people.

When they started cutting the rates the impact was immediate. I adjusted my strategy to hang on just a little more at a time. I put a tip jar in and began working mostly for tips. Then they cut again. The problem wasn't just the amount of money I was making, but the additional wear on my car from driving more to make the same amount of money. Also, I watched the clientele go from nice respectful people to bossy cheapskates who thought my car was theirs while my meter was on. Ultimately, it was a large maintenance bill that put the final nail in the coffin in this gig. When you are just out hustling for fares and tips it is impossible to outrun your vehicle maintenance requirements indefinitely, at the current rates.

Many of us are waiting in the wings for the company to offer a way to drive profitably again. If they offer the SoCal Platinum program here, I'll probably go out on the road again. If they switch to an independent contractor model, then I will set my rate and cash in. Also, Uber isn't the only game in town anymore. Many of us are watching for Juno or Lyft to become a suitable (profitable) alternative.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber black is great. The clientele is respectful and the rates are fair. Just not nearly enough business to justify running the platform to make a living. I still don't know why UberX drivers defend the company and their shady tactics. Low fares are subsidized by drivers eating all of the expenses. Not to mention questionable commercial insurance and background screening. No real transportation company with a fleet would be able to justify .75/mile. Yet X drivers seem to have a bad case of Stockholm Syndrome. Like they're "part of the revolution" or something, when they're really getting shorted. Go make some real money in the limo business and then you'll understand.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Uber black is great. The clientele is respectful and the rates are fair. Just not nearly enough business to justify running the platform to make a living. I still don't know why UberX drivers defend the company and their shady tactics. Low fares are subsidized by drivers eating all of the expenses. Not to mention questionable commercial insurance and background screening. No real transportation company with a fleet would be able to justify .75/mile. Yet X drivers seem to have a bad case of Stockholm Syndrome. Like they're "part of the revolution" or something, when they're really getting shorted. Go make some real money in the limo business and then you'll understand.


Same for Select, the rates are good and clients are nice. The only issues I seem to have are when people choose Select without knowing what it is. Making a living seems possible, at least so far. We will see. I have nothing else going on and I am making more with Uber than at my last 40 hour a week job. I think I am in a unique position though, I keep my car in great shape and plan on keeping it forever, so depreciation is meaningless to me since I don't plan on selling ever. I am just trying to beat gas, taxes, and wear n tear. So far very good on all three.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

people are on here for one thing - to talk about themselves.

most people i see on here say Uber treats us like slaves (not true, you can quit), they don't pay enough (probably true, they will pay the least of what the market will bear, like any for-profit company), they almost always side with the customer unless you have a ridiculous amount of evidence (like getting your cleaning fee when someone pukes in your car, you almost have to have it on video and even then, they may still act like it didn't happen), and general "Uber is evil yet I still work for them" talk.

it's definitely entertaining that's for sure. i hoped it would be full of driver resources, but it doesn't really appear so. people here aren't willing to share much about certain things - best places to pick up fares, best places to stage, etc. the "i can do it but you can't" mentality is ever-so-present when discussing where to stage and best places/times to pick up fares. heck i just read a post i had contributed to, where two members proudly stated that they have a place to pick up fares and where only they can stage. one of them said nobody else was allowed to stage there because the security there would run everyone else off but him. while that may be true, nobody asked him to reveal any of the information. he just bragged about it.

im a rather new driver, i'm learning, and i don't care if everyone else is on here supposedly earning $40 an hour because they are somehow better or more savvy. either i'll get the hang of it and start making better money, or i'll be content with what I'm making. i don't break it down per hour. i know what dollar amount i need to hit before i log off for the day. it can be 4 hours or 12 hours. it makes no difference to me.

i see a lot of guys who brag that they make $30-40 per hour. but they only make that 2 hours a night, for two nights a week (Fri/Sat). so congrats on making $160, but if you're staying up later than you normally do, and have to risk dealing with the drunks, then you should make that money and even more. it's all relative.

i work primarily daytimes on a part time basis (when i am not at my primary job) because i've set low financial goals driving for Uber. i don't use it as a 40 hour/week job and i don't use it to pay all my bills. some people here do, and they depend on the $800-1000/week goal. as a result they of course become grumpy and overprotective of what they perceive as their's. 

anyway i think Austin (my market) is a big market and we can all exist and make money together. i would dare say that of the thousands of drivers we have in Austin, only about 20-25% actively read this forum, and you wouldn't be hurting yourself by helping out on some posts. some people here act like if they give any advice whatsoever, 100 other drivers are going to show up and steal their business.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Why are you here?


Because my Suns were the worst team in the NBA, my Coyotes fell apart halfway through the season and the D-Backs $200 million man has an ERA of almost 10. So until September when the Cardinals with their dope smoking balcony falling off of draft pick start the season, you're going to have to put up with my BS.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

volksie said:


> Re-read your original post, look in the mirror & say jerk 3 times.


Grumpy man you are.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Because my Suns were the worst team in the NBA, my Coyotes fell apart halfway through the season and the D-Backs $200 million man has an ERA of almost 10. So until September when the Cardinals with their dope smoking balcony falling off of draft pick start the season, you're going to have to put up with my BS.


I used to work for Sarver, he is very passionate about that team, but seriously what happened? Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I used to work for Sarver, he is very passionate about that team, but seriously what happened? Lol


The first thing he did was break up the highest scoring team in NBA history. In the '05-'07 seasons the Phoenix Suns averaged 110.8 & 110.4 points per game. We got shafted by that referee Donaughy. He actually served prison time. Sarver 1st traded Shaun Marion for Shaq, what a friggin joke. Everyone did "hack a Shaq". O'Neil couldn't make a free throw if his life depended on it. Then got rid of Raja Bell, who Kobe said was the best defensive guard he's seen. In those two years the Suns had, two time MVP Steve Nash, Rookie of the Year in Amare Stoudimire, Executive of the Year in Colangelo, Coach of the Year in Dantonio, Sixth Man of the Year in Leandro Barbosa,Comeback Player of the Year in Boris Diaw, best Fans in the NBA as voted by all NBA players, And Best Dance Team the Suns Dancers. I was a season ticket holder back then. Sarver was handed this and turned it into a losing season within 4 years. Do you know that for the past two years Steve Nash has been a consultant for the Golden State Warriors. Also Nash is the only player to do the 40,50,90 five times. The only closest one is Larry Bird with 2. Micheal Jorden, Kobe Bryant, Lebron James and many other MVP's have never accomplished it even 1 time. It's shooting 40% from the three point line, 50% from the field and 90% from the free throw line. They say if Nash took as many shots a game as Kobe, then Steve would have a lifetime average of over 45 points a game. Sorry for rambling, but I love my Suns. That is incredible that you worked for a professional owner. Any perks like flying on the private jet, the Presidential suite at the Waldorf?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

volksie said:


> Re-read your original post, look in the mirror & say jerk 3 times.


Yo homeboy, this was for humor. My four professional teams make me a ton of money during the year. Besides our 4 major sport teams, my city gets Super Bowls, College Football Nat'l Championships, Fiesta Bowls ( Ohio State vs Notre Dame last year), Waste Management Phoenix Open (last year over 813,000 in attendance), Barrett Jackson (record sales last year), MLB All Star Games, NHL All Star Games, Arabian Horse Show (the most billionaires in the world attend) and next March, The Final Four. If you want to make a ton of money in the "fare for hire" business in AZ, then you better know sports. AND I DO!!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Grumpy man you are.


Oh crap, just saw that you're from San Diego. Why is every team leaving your town? I know the answer; NO PROFIT!!!



Ubernic said:


> Grumpy man you are.


Sorry Ubernic, that post was for volksie.



volksie said:


> Re-read your original post, look in the mirror & say jerk 3 times.


Sorry volksie, I misread everyone's post. I guess I'm just pissed about how crappy my teams are. Please don't take offense. I was in the middle of a charter and didn't comprehend the post. My fault. Hope everyone make at least 3 bills tonight. You good drivers deserve it.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I barely work, so yes I make very little money from this. I am here cause the people here are cool...

and mostly to watch the drama unfold between Uber and everyone. Mostly for lolz.

(Me right now)


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Mountainsoloist said:


> Do we continue to do things we know are bad for us? Yes, pizza and doughnuts are my weaknesses. Some of us drive for Uber without an exit plan, and some of us smoke cigarettes. Some of us are fat and some are procrastinators.


Some of us you just described to a fact.. Have you ridden with me before whilst I showed up late puffing my ciggie with white sugar on my chin and stuffing down a big mac?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

volksie said:


> The real question is "WHY ARE YOU HERE" noob? Are you a 25%'er? I predict we'll all be 25%'ers soon....... Please correct your spelling of "No One" in the title.
> 
> PS. Smart drivers net about $1.20 per mile, on rare days $1.60. Are you smart or are you here for the hourly wage concept?


He's a new driver who needs to learn how to gain the system for max earnings. Surge only, pax app always on, no POOL ever never ever, learn the good places to be, etc. I think he's a smart noob to be here. If I wasnt in this forum I'd still be running around with rare surge, minimum fares, etc. You were a noob too senor, and correcting spelling is a lame act. But you are correct in saying smart drivers go for max per mile, per hour doesnt mean dookie. IRS only cares about $ per mile, and if you can't show a loss driving for uber you need to go see a smart accountant. I feel bad for anyone giving this a go full time. Part time is fun and beats watching tv.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Its rideshare , people helping people in needs of rides for the reimbursement of car ownership.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

toi said:


> Its rideshare , people helping people in needs of rides for the reimbursement of car ownership.


I think it's more like people taking advantage of a business that most TNC drivers haven't got a clue about.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm here to learn why my rating dropped yesterday. I had a 4.9 and today I had a 4.85. What did I do wrong? This is not fair. I'm very upset. I give out water and everything. I e-mailed uber to find out why my rating dropped, but they only sent me a reply that explained surge pricing. What's going on?


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Lots of good answers and a fair question.

Drivers and ex-drivers, like me, that post negative comments about Uber (mostly pay related) are venting their frustration from having wasted time driving for no profit, AND, trying to help newbies avoid the same mistake.

I'm not sure what motivates those who realize that they are losing money to continue driving, but it seems many can't break free. Excuses like "I like the flexibility", or "It's a great tax write off" are diversions from finding real work.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

gofry said:


> Lots of good answers and a fair question.
> 
> Drivers and ex-drivers, like me, that post negative comments about Uber (mostly pay related) are venting their frustration from having wasted time driving for no profit, AND, trying to help newbies avoid the same mistake.
> 
> I'm not sure what motivates those who realize that they are losing money to continue driving, but it seems many can't break free. Excuses like "I like the flexibility", or "It's a great tax write off" are diversions from finding real work.


It is a good diversion from 'real work', real work 50 hrs a week can be a grind. Surging, no pool and cancellations beat watching tv, at least for me it does. Yes the good times are gone. Now you have to actually earn your money; i.e. work smarter not harder; or gtfo and watch tv.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I am new here, but I constantly see people say how little they are making, how their per hour is negative or less than flipping burgers. Why are you here? Why keep driving? Are you really not making anything or just pretending you're not making anything to be part of the conversation? Are you one of those people that continues to do something that is bad for you even when it is made clear it is bad for you?


Ubernic, don't mind the haters... just drive and see if you like it or not


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Ubernic, don't mind the haters... just drive and see if you like it or not


I'm doing fine, I get compensated plenty for what I do here. However I did do some X rides recently, I think I barely made over gas costs. You cannot do X in a luxury car, or probably any non hybrid.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I'm doing fine, I get compensated plenty for what I do here. However I did do some X rides recently, I think I barely made over gas costs. You cannot do X in a luxury car, or probably any non hybrid.


True... But keep in mind, maintenance on a hybrid can be expensive. I drive one


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I'm doing fine, I get compensated plenty for what I do here. However I did do some X rides recently, I think I barely made over gas costs. You cannot do X in a luxury car, or probably any non hybrid.


Whereas I agree with not being able to do X in a Luxury car, I don't buy the hybrid line. Gas is nominally $0.08/mi of your costs. A hybrid may save you about 4 cents. But the maintenance and eventual battery replacement will offset any gasoline savings.

That is, of course, if you buy new. Buy a used hybrid, and you're better off. Used XL Hybrid? Even better.


----------



## nowiwannabeyourdog (Nov 15, 2015)

I like being shat upon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDriver512 said:


> people are on here for one thing - to talk about themselves.
> 
> most people i see on here say Uber treats us like slaves (not true, you can quit), they don't pay enough (probably true, they will pay the least of what the market will bear, like any for-profit company), they almost always side with the customer unless you have a ridiculous amount of evidence (like getting your cleaning fee when someone pukes in your car, you almost have to have it on video and even then, they may still act like it didn't happen), and general "Uber is evil yet I still work for them" talk.
> 
> ...


How's that Austin driving working for you now? Understand the complaining about Uber now?


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

JimS said:


> Whereas I agree with not being able to do X in a Luxury car, I don't buy the hybrid line. Gas is nominally $0.08/mi of your costs. A hybrid may save you about 4 cents. But the maintenance and eventual battery replacement will offset any gasoline savings.
> 
> That is, of course, if you buy new. Buy a used hybrid, and you're better off. Used XL Hybrid? Even better.


Hybrid gets great CITY mpg and you can sit with the ac/heat on and not have the engine running sucking up gas.

At least for the Prius hybrid you never have to replace the battery if you fix it yourself. (less $50 repair) Maintenance otherwise is not much difference.


----------



## Dashopia (May 12, 2016)

NuberUber said:


> There are a lot of bitter ex cabbies and chauffeurs here that remember the good ole days of the transportation industry before Uber.
> 
> To hear them tell it, Uber is the worst thing that ever happened to man kind and Uber drivers are a short second. To them Uber has ruined their world and Uber drivers are the tools by which the damage is done.
> 
> It gets old as they hijack every thread to vomit their anti-Uber propaganda everywhere regardless of the actual thread topic. It makes coming here for information and to share positive things about your experience with Uber a challenge. And you are correct, most don't even drive for Uber, so what would be their motivations for posting, other than to scare people away from driving for them?


I think you just have to know how to make it work for you. I drive taxi too. You cant approach Uber the exact same way you do taxi, in my opinion. I also drive transit buses, With each the approach is alil different.It just about finding the right mix. You basically "you have to know when to hold em and know when to fold em" lmao. M-F I drive transit full time 8-4 generally. 5-7(give or take) I Uber. Sat, Sun Taxi. Works for me. Also attitude plays a big part in you sucess, a simple smile goes a long way.


----------



## Tam N (May 18, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Same for Select, the rates are good and clients are nice. The only issues I seem to have are when people choose Select without knowing what it is. Making a living seems possible, at least so far. We will see. I have nothing else going on and I am making more with Uber than at my last 40 hour a week job. I think I am in a unique position though, I keep my car in great shape and plan on keeping it forever, so depreciation is meaningless to me since I don't plan on selling ever. I am just trying to beat gas, taxes, and wear n tear. So far very good on all three.


Just wondering what type of car do you drive for Select? I'm looking to upgrade from UberX to UberXL or Select (might get two cars for both)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I do great working around 40 hours doing Lyft , Uber Select and a little surge Uber X 
Honestly the people who aren't making at least $12 an hour (after expenses) probably work in a crappy market or don't work the right hours . The right hours kinda suck . 
I work a schedule that looks like this

Monday Morning 6am-10am
Monday Night OFF

Tuesday 6am-10am
Tuesday Night 

Wednesday OFF (sometimes I'll go out for a couple hours if I have nothing to do)

Thursday Morning 7am-10am
Thursday Night 6pm-11pm

Friday Morning 7am-10am
Friday Night 6am-Midnight (if crazy busy I'll work till 2am but I hate the bar close shifts but you can make $100-$200 if you work midnight to 3am)

Saturday Morning 8am to 1pm
Saturday Night 5pm to Midnight (same philosophy as Friday , although Last night I stopped working at 10pm)

Sunday I take off as long as I hit my ride count for my bonuses I go for 70 rides Lyft for a 20% bonus and 40 rides Uber for a 10% bonus I got all my rides in yesterday so I'm probably not gonna work at all today 

This week I'm going to pull in around $1700 before expenses , I'm guessing after I calculate my expenses it will be around $1400-1500


----------



## Suzam (May 6, 2016)

Transportador said:


> You mostly see people venting on here. The successful ones, or at least happy with what they make, don't have reasons to post here much. When they do, they get flammed and then stayed away...I'm on here for information sharing, mostly.


I come on here and I read a lot, and yes most people are complaining. That is standard with any job you are going to have people unhappy with their jobs, no matter what their job is. I did post an issue I am having today, it is the first time. People have been helpful, however, you won't see me posting very much negativity. As I do make good money and it is worth my time and I do make decent tips. I must be doing something right since at least 50% of my riders are asking how to request me when they order Uber rides.


----------



## CLEVE_MAC (Jan 5, 2016)

We drive to get away from our wives and children!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

we are here to inform newbies. there are a lot of things that newbies do not know...
did you know that 3 drivers have been killed while on the job?
did you know that you have to pay a $1,000 deductible even if you are not at fault?
did you know that pay cuts do not really mean more money in your pocket?


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> I guess markets are different, I am in so cal and X drivers seem really busy all the time. The girl who referred me drives X and is able to make a profit. I only drive X from time to time and on the car I have I definitely would lose money on X, but in a good gas mileage car I could see people killing it on X. I guess California is one of the more fortunate markets.


how do you know if ca is a fortunate market? california is not one market. see, this is why we are here. we want to inform you concerning truth. 
ca has various markets. markets differ in pay. while you may be able to make money in sf and sd, you cannot make money in los angeles/orange county, etc. uber x rates in la are at 85 cents a mile.


----------



## CLEVE_MAC (Jan 5, 2016)

for the love of God, we drive so we don't have to talk to our wives!! Don't you get it man!!!


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> A lot of people you only see for a short while.


This


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I don't make any money unless the pax tips on Line rides, and they don't tip generally cause their low class cheapskates!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I am new here, but I constantly see people say how little they are making, how their per hour is negative or less than flipping burgers. Why are you here? Why keep driving? Are you really not making anything or just pretending you're not making anything to be part of the conversation? Are you one of those people that continues to do something that is bad for you even when it is made clear it is bad for you?


Uber set up the odds of making money always in their favor just like a casino would do. The house always wins.

For every 1 of these:










There are now 9 of these:










Uber figured out that they can make more money by having more of the latter and by charging a booking Fee.

So when you drive for Uber, for every 1 driver who makes money, 9 at that same exact time lose money.

But just like in a casino, the house always makes money. And Uber treats its partners just like a casino would treat its gamblers by expanding its reach to more and more of them ... incentives to join etc... Free play free buffet on your first visit etc... then you're hooked.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> Uber set up the odds of making money always in their favor just like a casino would do. The house always wins.
> 
> For every 1 of these:
> 
> ...


There is so much wrong with this post. This is nothing like a casino, in a casino you have a chance at winning.

Just kidding, but yea, this is not the same as a casino. Uber does always win, but as a driver you can always setup to be on the profitable side, you can't do that with casino games, even when you do everything right you can still lose in casino games.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I used to work for Sarver, he is very passionate about that team, but seriously what happened? Lol


I know that this is 30 months old, but I just heard that Suns fans are starting a petition for Sarver to sell the team. They already have over 1600 signatures.


----------



## kelaric (Dec 16, 2018)

I make money or I wouldn't do it.

I also believe the most successful Uber/Lyft drivers aren't even posting on here because they're working making that money and when they aren't they're taking care of life. I know that's going to piss some people off, but realistically, if you think about anyone *successful *at what they do, they aren't on forums complaining, and they certainly aren't posting to others about how to do it.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I make money but I also find it fun, the comic relief is what I find interesting



Jimmy Bernat said:


> I do great working around 40 hours doing Lyft , Uber Select and a little surge Uber X
> Honestly the people who aren't making at least $12 an hour (after expenses) probably work in a crappy market or don't work the right hours . The right hours kinda suck .
> I work a schedule that looks like this
> 
> ...


I like your discipline, very nice man


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I drive to get away from my husband, my barking dog and my whiny cats


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I drive to fund my camping addiction. My truck pulling my trailer gets 7-9mpg. I like to go camping one weekend a month if I can.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Manotas said:


> True... But keep in mind, maintenance on a hybrid can be expensive. I drive one


Tip from Uncle Diesel:
1. 35 city-52 hwy mpg. I get around 40mpg mixed.
2. Minimal maintenance, less than gas engines, no spark plugs or wires for ignition maintenance issues.
3. Durable - common to see a diesel run far longer without loss of engine integrity.
4. Runs cooler than a gas engine, longer life of all internal components.
5. Yes, fuel costs more. Don't be fooled by that. Divide miles driven into cost of a gallon. $3/40 = 7.5¢ My wife's Subaru $2.30/27 = 8.5¢
6. Higher torque, 16:1 compression ratio, 234ft.lbs. Peak engine efficiency is at 65 mph, 50+ mpg.

Why do you think semi tractor trailers use diesel? Better engine design, lower cost per mile, unparalleled durability. Cat/Cummins truck engines typically see over a million miles in their useful life spans. Then they get rebuilt for another million miles.


----------

